# EOM Item Creation



## DonTadow (May 9, 2005)

I am really confused about the xp cost for items in the EOM.  The book says it should be 1/25th of the actual market value.  However in an example on page 87 it says there is a cost of 2560 for the wonderous item.  That makes it 4/25 Is there a bigger xp cost to create wonderous items? where is this at inthe book? (its not in the wonderous section.  )


----------



## RangerWickett (May 9, 2005)

It's just a typo.  It should be 640 XP, which is the actual 1/25.  I don't know how I was off by a factor of 4.  Kinda odd.

Any other questions?


----------



## DonTadow (May 9, 2005)

I did have a question about spell compponent cost.  I understand with the system, there is no need for spell compponents, wheareas i don't require my magic users to do components i do have them invest in their craft.  

My worry is with higher level spells such as idenity and resserect there is no financial cost to it.  As a dm, is it weakening the system to attach costs to such things?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 9, 2005)

Lyceian Arcana, the sequel book, has rules for power components -- basically expensive items that are used up in the casting to increase the spell's power significantly.

Most of the spells in the core rules that require expensive material components are more powerful than other spells of the same level.  The power components rules let you emulate a slightly weaker stoneskin (Abjure Nature 10/Gen 1 - DR 8/adamantine) when you're only 8th level, by spending 3300 gp, or to cast a resurrection spell (Heal Life 13/Gen 0) at 9th level, at the cost of 5200 gp.  The thing is, these spells get expensive that way, so you'd rarely want to use power components except for very special circumstances.  I know I sure as heck never liked having to give up 1000 gp to cast stoneskin.  But the rules make it an option if you really want a one-shot powerful spell.

_Requiring_ a cost for these spells can help you control the magic in your setting a bit.  Resurrection and raise dead spells are expensive in the core rules, but in EOM they're mostly just restricted by how high their MP cost is.


----------

